# Cool, extremely rare machine.



## GummyMonster (Oct 3, 2022)

Morning,
Came across this, interesting short read and good photos.






						Gilman- Hannifin-Gorton Four-in-One Multi-Funcion Machine Tool
					

Gilman, in Jamesville Wisconsin, were known forl: small Precision lathes and a multi-function



					www.lathes.co.uk
				




Sure be nice to find one of these at an estate sale!

Ken


----------



## YotaBota (Oct 3, 2022)

There was one came up a while ago, it is a neat machine.








						Hannifin Four-in-One Ottawa
					

What a cool little machine, accuracy tbd but what a great restoration project. No price given. https://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-business-industrial/ottawa/lathe-and-milling-machine/1619532952 http://www.lathes.co.uk/gilman/index.html




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------

